# Emperor Pens



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2016)

This is a new style pen for me. I've held off making them because they did not fit my personal taste. It has taken some time but I have finally learned that not all potential customers like what I like. So, now that I am over my narrow minded, stubborn phase (for pen making only, doesn't count for the rest of life) I've branched out, spread my wings, taken a leap, etc., etc. 

I purchased these sets from @Steve Smith. The full sized Emperor is a quality component set and results in a hefty finished product. 

The first is Rhodium and Black TI with a Sodalite TruStone blank. OK, so it's not wood but I made it on a wood lathe.



 




 


Next is Rhodium and 22kt with Desert Ironwood Burl I got sometime ago from Barry Richardson. I really wish I could take better pictures because this wood is striking.



 



 

Calling @barry richardson, if you happen to have any more of this Desert Ironwood Burl (or even close to burl) cluttering up your shop and need the space for that huge new lathe you have, I'd be in the market. Think I'll go formalize that in the WTB forum....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Feb 20, 2016)

@Tom Smart where did you get the tru stone blank from?

IME, only full sunshine really shows off the qualities of woods like DIB or ABW.

BTW, I ordered another 50 kits 25 black ti and 25 gold and some fountain nibs in case you get a wild hair to make more.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2016)

@Steve Smith R and B Crafts (http://www.randbcrafts.com/tru_stone.html) still has them. I have a small variety collecting saw dust that I purchased before the price sky rocketed

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GaryL (Feb 20, 2016)

Now those are beyond fantastic.
How is the TruStone to turn? I have never pulled the trigger on ordering some. I think they have an very elegant look.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2016)

@GaryL TruStone turns much like an acrylic. It will chip if too aggressive before getting it round and will come off in long ribbons once rounded. Drill like an acrylic - slow, don't build up heat, be careful not to blow out the back on webbed pieces. Some have said certain colors - blacks for example - are tougher to work with but I haven't found that to be the case.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GaryL (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Tom. I've turned a lot of acrylics with no problems so I'll have to give the TruStone a go. I usually have some fundraiser donation requests so maybe the TruStone will be my next "high end".


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

Also- Woodturningz.com has a new product that is similar to tru-stone and fairly cost effective. Not a huge number of colors yet but I played with a piece of it and I think it's pretty decent stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Those are super elegant looking Tom. 

I should probably get some of those from Steve - I have 8 or 9 trustone blanks left and of course some super nice wood blanks that need a high quality kit. I need to turn some pens anyway.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Feb 20, 2016)

@Kevin I ordered the kits last night so I should get them in the mail next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 20, 2016)

Tom, those are both superb pens. Makes me want to get a few Emperor kits from Steve too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have 8 or 9 trustone blanks left and of course some super nice wood blanks that need a high quality kit. I need to turn some pens anyway.



Kevin, you will need the larger, 7/8 size blanks for these full size kits. Even if you drill perfectly centered there ain't much meat left on a 3/4 blank once the bushings are on. It could probably be done but TruStone is too spendy to risk it, for me anyway.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Very cool looking. Nicely done!!

I'd love to get one of those high end kits in the future. Probably be keeping it for myself cuz none of my customers want spensive pens....just the bolts, sierra and slim lines...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 21, 2016)

@rdabpenman it is hard to tell with my poor photography, Les, but I used the polyurethane dipping method you have described here and at IAP for the finish on the desert ironwood. Thanks for sharing that.


----------

